# MOINK BALL RECIPE



## scotty (Jul 24, 2009)

<TABLE style="TABLE-LAYOUT: fixed" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=4 width="100%" align=center border=0 ="bordercolor"><T>
<T>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=top align=left width=140 ="bg">
</TD>
<TD vAlign=top align=left ="bg">
<DIV style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 2px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 2px; WIDTH: 99%; BORDER-BOTTOM: #a7b8cc 1px solid">*Subject: moink ball recipe*
« *Date:* *Today* at 2:59pm » 
<DIV style="WIDTH: 99%">1# extra lean ground beef 
1# ground pork 
1/4 cup powdered milk 
1/4 cup fine dry bread crumbs 
1 tsp garlic powder 
1 tbs kosher salt 
1 tsp black pepper 
1 tsp special meat binder 
1/2 cup liquid( beef boullion or red wine) 

bacon for wrapping 

mix all ingredients until it binds (becomes sticky and hairy looking) 
shape into balls, wrap ith 1/2 piece of bacon, mold it together with your hands after wrapping. 
smoke at 225 with maple and cherry smoke for about 3 hrs. </TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=bottom ="bg"> </TD>
<TD align=right ="bg"> </TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=center align=left ="bg"> </TD>
<TD vAlign=center align=left ="bg"></TD></TR></T></T></TABLE>






Subject: moink ball recipe
« Date: Today at 2:59pm » 1# extra lean ground beef 
1# ground pork 
1/4 cup powdered milk 
1/4 cup fine dry bread crumbs 
1 tsp garlic powder 
1 tbs kosher salt 
1 tsp black pepper 
1 tsp special meat binder 
1/2 cup liquid( beef boullion or red wine) 

bacon for wrapping 

mix all ingredients until it binds (becomes sticky 


and hairy looking) 
shape into balls, wrap ith 1/2 piece of bacon, mold 


it together with your hands after wrapping. 
smoke at 225 with maple and cherry smoke for about 3 


hrs.


----------



## scotty (Jul 24, 2009)

Dont ask me how those pictures got there




But thats Ray the " BIG GUY" from canada that does all the delicious cooking.


----------



## Waldo (Jul 24, 2009)

Scotty..what the heck is "Special Meat Binder"?


----------



## scotty (Jul 24, 2009)

Waldo said:


> Scotty..what the heck is "Special Meat Binder"?











string


http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&amp;cPath=26_103&amp;products_id=894




non fat dry milk works just as well from what i hear


I dont think it is necessary any way--


----------



## grapeman (Jul 24, 2009)

scotty said:


> Waldo said:
> 
> 
> > Scotty..what the heck is "Special Meat Binder"?
> ...




And you measure it by the teaspoon!?


Bwaaaaahhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------

